# check this out!!!!!



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

my dad and sister found this deer's entire skeleton this year during gun season on our property in southern ohio these files are listed as ice shanty pics but they are pics of a deer skull and antlers.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats been a nice buck. A shooter to me for sure! Great find.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I counted 11 points? or is there more?


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Looked like an old buck.
LindyRigger


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That looks old is right. The shape sorta shows it was past it's prime. I'm sure laying in the wood for a long time didn't help either  But it was a dandy buck at one time.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

your correct on the 11 points . we think that it was shot last year and nobody found it! dad and my sister were on there way to me so we could go get lunch when they found it not more than 50 yards or so from my stand the thing is i must have walked past the darn thing at least a dozen times during bow season and i never saw it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer typically only live 6-9 years in the wild. It could have just died of old age.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

it could have either way it was completely decomposed not a patch of hair or meat any where when dad picked up the rack the whole spinal column came with it .


----------

